# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ > 100 рецептов для друзей >  Обыкновенное чудо

## tanu_sha

Дорогие, друзья :Tender: !!! Приглашаю вас принять участие в конкурсе *«100 рецептов для друзей».* Это конкурс-марафон, состоит из 10 тем (созданных отдельно) . Победителей определим по количеству «спасибо». 
После окончания конкурса – рецепты-победители будут увековечены в форумовской кулинарной книге, которую каждый участник сможет распечатать дома, конечно если есть принтер… или в ближайшем копицентре, если принтера дома нет. Так же в конце года из 100 работ мы выберем самую лучшую (по количеству «спасибо»), автор которой и станет обладателем гран при :Ok: 

Пора ознакомится с *условиями конкурса*:
Один  пост должен содержать только один рецепт.
Рецепт состоит из:
- названия
- фотографии 
- ингредиентов;
- способа приготовления;
- комментариев (по желанию) – расскажите, почему для конкурса вы выбрали именно это блюдо или интересную историю, связанную с ним.

*Темы конкурса:*(созданы отдельно *в этом* подразделе)

*Обыкновенное чудо*
Иногда даже самый обычный салат «Оливье» может выглядеть очень сказочно, например, в виде елки или острова с пальмами.
Вы знаете, как украсить простое блюдо так, чтобы оно выглядело сказочно? 

05-25 декабря выбор лучшего рецепта.

----------


## Millana

Я назвала это кулинарное блюдо-"Изба под снегом". Почему я выбрала именно это блюдо на конкурс?Да потому, что оно самое обыкновенное, сможет приготовить даже ребенок( не без помощи мамочки, конечно)но такое вкусное, нежное, легкое, что можно назвать-" Обыкновенным чудом".Рецепт прост:выпекаем 15 тонких блинчиков( по любому рецепту). Затем на каждый блинчик выкладываем в рядочек вишню без косточек (можно клубнику, еще вкуснее)и заворачиваем в трубочку.Так все блины.Берем большое блюдо, выкладываем 5 блинов, сверху смазываем кремом, затем сверху 4 блина, потом 3,2,1.Каждый слой промазать кремом и сверху обмазываем тоже.Посыпать тертым шоколадом,орехами или полить соком от вишни.Попробуйте, не пожалеете!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/363710.jpg[/IMG]

----------

